

P2P CPU resource sharing for everyone? - onemach

Hi everybody, is there a project that lets me use others&#x27; cpu resource and let others use mine when my computer is idle?
It is similar to SETI@home or BOINC but everybody can use it.
I remember seeing this before but do not remember its name.
======
frugalfirbolg
Not sure if this has the maturity or feature set you're looking for, but a
pretty interesting development on top of Sovereign's federated roll-your-own
cloud platform: [http://sneer.me/project.html](http://sneer.me/project.html)

There are also some interesting papers if you search for 'peer to peer CPU
resource sharing'.

